# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Superdrol Results

## nathanlgd

Today is the final day of my Superdrol cycle, tomorrow I will start my PCT.
I'm 22, 5'10'' and my starting weight for the cycle was 180lb.
My Superdrol cycle lasted 4 weeks, of the first 2 I took 20mg/ed and during the last 2 I took 30mg/ed.
I am very impressed with this product, I put on alot more weight than I imagined and my strength was up a good amount as well. Here are the weight results:-

starting weight 180lb

after week 1 183lb
after week 2 188lb
after week 3 191lb
after week 4 192lb

So before PCT I've gained a total of 12lb!!! 
Strength is not as easy to measure but I was lifting an extra 15Kgs (approx 30lb) on the bench by the end of the 4th week and during my cycle at some point I upted the weight on almost everything.
What was even more flattering was that people have been noticing that my muscles are now more defined. People who didn't know that I workout have been asking if I go to the gym, people that know I go to the gym have been asking if I've started using steroids  :Big Grin:  
The cycle wasn't without its bad points though, on the very first workout during my cycle I experienced a very painful headache whilst on the bench. This first headache was the worst I had throughout the cycle but I learned to control the headaches by taking Hawthorne Berry extract and on chest days (when I would be using the bench) I also took a little Aspirin. For some of week 3 and all of week 4 I stopped taking the headache precautions and didn't experience any headaches without them. 
Another side effect I experienced was lack of sex drive. Superdrol is supposed to promote sex drive which is why I found this a little strange but for weeks 1 and 2 I had very little sex drive. During sex at these times I was also finding it hard to reach a climax - which is a good or a bad thing which ever way you look at it  :Wink:  my sex drive picked up towards the second half of my cycle.
Other than a couple of headaches and the sex drive issue I didn't experience any other side effect.

I think its also important that I mention cholesteral and liver protection for anyone thinking about doing a Superdrol cycle because its not often mentioned. During my cycle I took 10mg of Nolva a day and Omega 3's to help regulate cholesteral, I also took Milk Thistle during the cycle and I will take it for PCT as well as a precaution to protect my liver. 

Overall I'm impressed with Superdrol, I would like to do another cycle but because its a toxic oral regular cycles could be a little harsh on the liver. I was advised that 4 cycles a year would be a maximum.

----------


## nathanlgd

Heres my original post before I started with the Superdrol - this may hold more info:-
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...superdrol+good

----------


## icedudez

gd post. excellent results, ill be interested to see if u lose ne during pct, haha ive only bn on SD for a week prob gained 4ish lbs now and a training buddy of mine who i hadnt seen in 3 weeks out right accused me of using steroids , it was pretty funny!

----------


## justin2305

hey bud how are u going to run ur pct with this product??i was looking at the supp. on a diff. website and came on here to see what ppl said bout it and found this so now im really considering trying this product out thanks in advance

justin

----------


## nathanlgd

PCT will be:-
40mg of Nolva for 2 weeks then down to 20mg for two weeks
300mg of clomid for the first day, then 100mg for a week then 50mg for 2 week.
I'll also be taking 1000mg of Milk Thistle and omega 3's

----------


## icedudez

u using nolva/clomid tabs or a liquid? any else think that the liquid just doesnt feel re-assuring enough where as a tab u know its in u.

----------


## nathanlgd

I'm using tabs.

----------


## Darkness

I've used nolva/clomid 3 times already and 2 different brand names both liquid and both worked just fine.

----------


## Marn1186

Hey man so this stuff is the shit huh? Were did u get it or should i say where is the cheapest place to purchase it.

----------


## nsa

Do a search. There are many places to get it and hundreds of posts on it...

----------


## nathanlgd

Just coming to the end of the first week of PCT and everythings going well. I feel great and haven't noticed any sides. I may consider leaving PCT at 3 week rather than 4 because I feel perfectly fine - would this be a good or bad idea?
Weights still up, I may have dropped a pound. Strength is still up, I'm able to lift everything I could whilst on cycle.
Next - Test E + Anavar  :Evil2:

----------


## icedudez

i was only planning on doing a 3 week pct for superdrol, the same 1 thta nsa has for m1t... in the faq,isnt it 3weeks>

----------


## swoll4589

yeah well it is liver toxic but not highly.... if you wanted to you could pull off another cycle in 6 weeks with no problems but test e and var would be a better option.

----------


## Marn1186

If you take the superdrol must you take these other supplements like this PCT & Nolva ?

----------


## icedudez

> If you take the superdrol must you take these other supplements like this PCT & Nolva ?


yeah u must do pct otherwise ull lose all ur gains and u dont want that!

----------


## icedudez

im up 10ish lbs in 2 weeks so far from SD im lovin it !!

----------


## icedudez

my strength also i noticed this week was pretty wild, lifting A LOT more in everything!

----------


## Marn1186

Sounds like PCT is a must on superdrol? What does PCT actually do, what does it stand for, and where do i find/purchase it?

----------


## icedudez

post cycle therapy is it not, do a search & look in the pct forum. its 2 get ur natural test levels back up after a cycle, its a def MUST

----------


## Marn1186

I guess i just want to know what I need to be taking while on Superdrol and where i can find it?

----------


## icedudez

top right click the flashing link, u can buy pct supplies there.

----------


## icedudez

u should be taking nolva on cycle and nolva n clomid for pct most likely , go 2 the m1t faq and use that pct for ur SD pct

----------


## justin2305

should SD be split up through out the day, say if taking 20mgs split em every 12hrs and then when running 30mgs split em every 9hrs?? thanks

----------


## Marn1186

So basically is superdrol a lega steroid ? So my understanding of PCT is you take it after u are done supplementing with the Superdrol to regain your normal test levels. Is PCT only Injected or can it be taken in pill form.

----------


## nsa

> So basically is superdrol a lega steroid ? So my understanding of PCT is you take it after u are done supplementing with the Superdrol to regain your normal test levels. Is PCT only Injected or can it be taken in pill form.


Do a search...

----------


## justin2305

anyone no if it should be split out throughout the day or not?? thanks

justin

----------


## Taurus

> anyone no if it should be split out throughout the day or not?? thanks
> 
> justin


its better split throughout the day...if taking 20mg, then 10mg in the morning and 10mg at night...if doing 30mg then take morning, afternoon and evening.

----------


## nathanlgd

PCT - Post cycle theropy. This is a process that gets your natural Test levels back up and running as fast as possible to minimize the loss of your gains from the cycle.
For Superdrol you need to take nolvadex and clomid. 
As well as these two its advisable to use some milk thistle to help improve liver condition after its been subject to toxic superdrol for 4 weeks. Cholesteral will be up as well so taking Nolva throughout will help a little with this but omega 3's (fish oils) etc will be good to help lower cholesteral levels.
PCT should look something like this:-
clomid - 300mg on the first day, 100mg for days 2 to 8, 50mg for days 9 to 21.
Nolva - 40mg a day for 2 weeks, 20mg a day for another two weeks.
Milk Thistle - 1000mg a day for 4 weeks
Hope thats help.

----------


## nathanlgd

and yes, in almost all cases with steroids and PCT its much better to spread your doses out equaly throughout the day.

----------


## icedudez

i thought the best idea was on pct to take ur pct stuff b4 bed,to minimise sides?

----------


## Bryan2

For nolva/clomid it doesnt matter when you dose once a day is fine.

But something like rebound you would want to split up evenly throughout the day.

----------


## nathanlgd

Really, I never knew that, so I can take 100mg of clomid in the morning rather than 50 in the morning and 50 at night?

----------


## icedudez

nathanlgd its advised 2 take it b4 bed so u dont cry like a girl all day,.jk,lol but seriously its apparently best

----------


## Marn1186

So is the PCT taken after the superdrol?

----------


## icedudez

yes str8 after ur sd cycle

----------


## Marn1186

Does PCT help gain muscle or just take your test levels back to normal after using Superdrol?

----------


## nsa

It helps get test levels back to normal. Read up around this forum, there have been hundreds of threads about superdrol and there is a serperate forum on this board for PCT information...

----------


## Slimx

I'm planning on starting my sd cycle in one week pending on what i find or figure with this question. I have all the sd and nolva i need but i cant seem to track down any clomid. Is rebound any good? Or is there something else i can use thats easier to get?

----------


## EcToMoRpHiAn

Use the big flashing banner at the top of this site, or type in the link anabolic -research.com and it is under clomi. $45 for 70 ml at 35mg/ml. All you need plus a lil bit extra.

----------


## icedudez

any updates nathanlgd? kept ur strength n muscle?

----------


## nathanlgd

coming to the end of week 2 of PCT now. Last I checked I had dropped a lb or maybe 2. I've been using V12 Turbo (creatine supp) as part of my PCT to help keep strength and mass gains. So far so good, I've been lifting everything I managed whilst using Superdrol.
I'll be sure to let you know exactly how things are regarding strength and weight at the end of PCT.

----------


## Slimx

Is ErgoPharm 6-OXO any good to take as your pct along with nolva? I'm from canada so i dont want to chance using one of those banner sites.

----------


## Bryan2

If you can get nolva then why bother the only OTC product I would reccomend is rebound XT or ultra hot by ALRI

----------


## Slimx

but unless i'm mistaken nolva wont help with getting my test levels back to normal. Everyone on this site was recommending nolva for cholesteral and clomid for test levels. Am i wrong? How would you recommend taking just the nolva?

----------


## Bryan2

They both work some stand by the fact that clomid is better but they are just parroting what others say.

Clomid does work slightly better and faster but nolva only will work as well.

For a nolva only Id go with 60mg week 1
40mg week 2 and 3
20mg week 4
10mg week 5 (just to be sure)

Or 40mg for 2 weeks
20mg for 2 weeks

But I prefer the first one just to make sure

If you can get nolva how come you cant get clomid???

----------


## EcToMoRpHiAn

If you are not running clomid, I would def. recommend running tribulus at 4-5 g's per day. It will help to get your boys back to normal.

----------


## Slimx

> If you can get nolva how come you cant get clomid???


Any other time i would be able to get clomid but for some reason my source can't find any and said that it will be a while before he does

----------


## Slimx

> For a nolva only Id go with 60mg week 1
> 40mg week 2 and 3
> 20mg week 4
> 10mg week 5 (just to be sure)


When your talking about week 1 - 5 is that after the four weeks of sd or at the same time? I just found out that rebound xt can be shipped to canada, so i'm also going to get my hands on a bottle of that. 

As of now my planned cycle is going to be:

20mg sd/ed - Week 1 - 2
30mg sd/ed - week 3 - 4
1000mg/ed milk thysil

my plan was to run 20 mg/ed of nolva for weeks 1 - 4 and then clomid for pct, but now i'm stuck. Any suggestions on how to run the nolva and rebound would be a great help. Is rebound even worth taking if i have nolva? Would adding trib at the end be good?

----------


## Bryan2

I listed for a PCT after the SD.

if using reboiund as well then go with 3 caps week 1
2 caps week 2
1 cap week 3 and youll be cool

----------


## Slimx

I just wanted to make sure this is right...
20 mg/ed sd weeks 1 - 2 
30 mg/ed sd weeks 3 - 4 
20 mg/ed of nolva weeks 1 - 4 
60mg nolva week 5
40mg nolva week 6 and 7
20mg nolva week 8
10mg nolva week 9 
3 caps/ed of rebound week 1
2 caps/ed rebound week 2
1 cap/ed rebound week3
1000mg/ed milk thysil week 1 - 4
flax seed oil ed

Does this look ok? Am i going over kill on the nolva now that i'm getting the rebound xt?

----------


## West Coast All Star

I just cannot believe that Superdrol would give comparable results to var. It all seems like a big marketing gimic. One way to find out I guess.

----------


## icedudez

lol. marketing gimic? i havent seen it...surely gains in lbs of muscle r better than var ifu can gain like 10lbs in 4 weeks wouldnt u be only able to gain that on var over 8weeks maybe longer? i duno correct me if im wrong,only what ive read...

----------


## nathanlgd

Bad news  :Frown: 
This week I've split up with my girl friend of 4 years, I'm in a terreble state, I haven't been to the gym for a week and I haven't eaten properly for a week either. I've lost plenty of weight (but not too much) so my results are no good from here on.

----------


## icedudez

thats shit, unlucky man. u lose most of your gains...i know how that can feel...ull get over it soon man!

----------


## icedudez

i was toking about ur gf not the weight btw

----------


## Bryan2

> I just wanted to make sure this is right...
> 20 mg/ed sd weeks 1 - 2 
> 30 mg/ed sd weeks 3 - 4 
> 20 mg/ed of nolva weeks 1 - 4 
> 60mg nolva week 5
> 40mg nolva week 6 and 7
> 20mg nolva week 8
> 10mg nolva week 9 
> 3 caps/ed of rebound week 1
> ...



No looks cool but if you add the rebound the 2 weeks 40mg 2 weeks 20mg will work also.

----------


## Marn1186

Im 215 lbs and i got SD on the way. Ive been reading alot of different ways to take the dosage. What would be the best amount me to take this supplement?

----------


## Slimx

Any one ever heard of 120mg pills of nolva?

----------


## nathanlgd

Marn1186 - probably similar to my dosage - 20mg a day for 2 weeks and then 30mg a day for another 2 weeks.

Slimx - As far as I know, Nolva comes as either 10mg or 20mg - 120mg sounds very high.

----------


## DevilsDeity

> Im 215 lbs and i got SD on the way. Ive been reading alot of different ways to take the dosage. What would be the best amount me to take this supplement?


4 weeks @ 30mg ed if after the 1st week or 2nd week the pumps get to be too much drop down to 20mg everyday

----------


## macrophage69alpha

> If you can get nolva then why bother the only OTC product I would reccomend is rebound XT or ultra hot by ALRI


rebound XT was recalled

----------


## Marn1186

Nathanlgd- Did you take the pills all at once? or did u take them throughout the day?

----------


## fLgAtOr

> Bad news 
> This week I've split up with my girl friend of 4 years, I'm in a terreble state, I haven't been to the gym for a week and I haven't eaten properly for a week either. I've lost plenty of weight (but not too much) so my results are no good from here on.


I'm sorry to hear that... Surprised no one else saw this. Don't worry bout her dude, take care of yourself. Get your ass back in the gym. This happened to me during a M1T month...Then came the alcohol on top of it... Needless to say I made some mistakes and didn't see it till after I wised up. Take care of your health, it will make everything go a little smoother.

----------


## Marn1186

is there a certain time to take SD? Also does it matter if you split the dosage or take it all at once.....

----------


## DevilsDeity

> is there a certain time to take SD? Also does it matter if you split the dosage or take it all at once.....


split it up , if your doing 20mg then 10 in the morning and 10 @ night , if your doing 30mg morning noon and night.

----------


## Marn1186

I think i believe in this SD, but seriously how do those little shit pills work there so damn small. Devils Deity why do you think u should take the SD that way.

----------


## Marn1186

Also should i be doing cardio while on SD, and what type of calorie intake should i have at 6'4 218lbs

----------


## DevilsDeity

> I think i believe in this SD, but seriously how do those little shit pills work there so damn small. Devils Deity why do you think u should take the SD that way.


spreading them out thru out the day keeps your system saturated with sd , cause it has such a short 1/2 life.

----------


## DevilsDeity

> Also should i be doing cardio while on SD, and what type of calorie intake should i have at 6'4 218lbs


start your self a new thread 

include your cycle , everything your taking, and your current diet if possible . you dont really want to hijack someone elses thread. 

you will also get more help

----------


## nathanlgd

Coming to the end of PCT now, I've done 3 weeks and I'm just going to tapper off the dosage throughout the next week. I've lost alot of weight now, I'm probably only a few lb's bigger than when I started but my body fat is also lower than when I started. My strength's still slightly up on from what it was before the cycle but I have lost "some" strength. I've dropped down 10Kg's on the bench and I'm finding other exercise's much harder.
No doubt that the majority of my loses was and is down to me splitting up with my girl friend. I've only recently come to terms with things and realised that the only thing to do is to move on. I'm gunna get back in the gym and continue to grow the best I can without using anymore AAS - I had intended to do a Test E and Var cycle next but I just don't want to now.

----------


## icedudez

> Coming to the end of PCT now, I've done 3 weeks and I'm just going to tapper off the dosage throughout the next week. I've lost alot of weight now, I'm probably only a few lb's bigger than when I started but my body fat is also lower than when I started. My strength's still slightly up on from what it was before the cycle but I have lost "some" strength. I've dropped down 10Kg's on the bench and I'm finding other exercise's much harder.
> No doubt that the majority of my loses was and is down to me splitting up with my girl friend. I've only recently come to terms with things and realised that the only thing to do is to move on. I'm gunna get back in the gym and continue to grow the best I can without using anymore AAS - I had intended to do a Test E and Var cycle next but I just don't want to now.


fuk it, ull be back to where u were in no time, how comes u dont wanna do ur test E & var cycle nemore? it doesnt say?

----------


## EcToMoRpHiAn

It is really unfortunate that things worked out like that bro... Everything happens for a reason though, so maybe changing your mind on AAS was a good thing.

----------


## 0-HitMan-0

First off nathanlgd, I was in your shoes a couple months back....I feel your pain. You gotta go out with your friends and meet other girls. Trust me it will motivate you to workout hard cuz you wanna impress the ladies! Don't let it bring you down.

Next, Just started my second week of SD and I already gained 5lbs!! Strength has gone up some but not a lot....maybe next week. The pumps are insane on it also, my muscles feel like they wanna rip out of my body. thanks to nathanlgd and icedudez cuz they made me get it when I read their experiences. Hopefully I keep growing!

----------


## hrb4life

> top right click the flashing link, u can buy pct supplies there.


Hey guys, I think this is the cheapest anywhere...90 tabs for on $34.00!!!
www.easypricematching.com

I ordered twice and got my product no probs...

Mike

----------


## hrb4life

It def worth the money however listen to what is said above. I was already a pretty big guy 210 at 5 foot 9 inches 49 chest and 17 arms blah blah. I went on a 4 week cycle and gained to 221 and 50 inch chest with nearly 18 inch arms pumped. The only bad thing I witness was I ripped a pec muscle and forearm muscle during training. I have never had that happen before so I believe it was caused by the quick strength gains I experienced. I went from 4 reps with 275 to 11 reps! Whats wierd is that it feels like you dont lose any strengths while doing the reps. Seems like you can go forever... Hell I was doing 2 sets of 185 for 30 reps and 3 sets of 225 for 20 reps then 275 for 11! WTF? Once you get the first rep or two down its like your body goes into cruise control...anyone else feel this? I got lethargic to so stopped at the end of 4 weeks. Now I have a new stash with PCT and Retain so Im gonna do it again starting Dec. Anyone want to following my cycle please EMail at [email protected] I have taken some pics for the before located at www.picturetrails.com/corzette I will take more after two weeks and 4 weeks. Any suggestions for the Liver enzmes? I did take a blood test while on this and my levels were like 12 points over the high end base points. The doc says they dont worry until your enzymes are 3 times base WTF? Can you say eat yourself alive....anyway...thats my input!

Mike

----------

